#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Tip 100 Intelbras

## glperon

Tenho um par desses telefones TIP 100 da Intelbras. Gostaria de poder me comunicar com meu outro provedor na cidade vizinha, mas o suporte intelbras parece não saber me ensinar a configurar.
Quando os dois aparelhos estavam na mesma rede, um com ip 172.16.0.100 e o outro com 172.16.0.99 funcionavam que era uma beleza.
Hoje o cenário é esse: 1 rb 1100 borda1 com ip fixo/30 da VIVO > rb1100 concentradora de clientes e nela esta o telefone com endereço ip fixo 172.16.0.100 e a porta 5060 aberta por NAT. A mesma configuração está no provedor da cidade vizinha com outro ip fixo/30 na rede externa e interna com 172.16.0.99.
Me disseram para fazer isso ai da imagem mas nao funciona nem a pau.
Alguem ja configurou? Pode me ajudar? Nos cursos que eu fiz da Intelbras ninguém ensinou a fazer mas, disseram que tem pessoas que "operam" verdadeiros milagres com esses aparelhos.
Obrigado

----------


## avatar52

Você só precisa alcançar o seu PABX, tem milagre nisso? Não vejo. 

Você alcança o PABX? Você pinga o PABX? Ou como melhor entender.

----------


## fialho80

Você precisa ter um servidor VoIP na rede para estes dois telefones funcionarem. Seus telefones apenas vão interpretar o protocolo (SIP, IAX, etc). Na rede e transformar dados em voz. Porém você deve subir um servidor na rede, o mais fácil e com bastante documentação na internet é o Elastix, mas há outras plataformas. Após isso você pode adicionar o endereço sip.seudominio.com.br ou número IP do servidor e os mesmos irão se comunicar, bem como você pode baixar app android nos celulares configurar que você terá uma rede ip incluindo nos teus smartphones.
P.S.: Não é difícil.

----------


## glperon

Pelo que o próprio suporte intelbras me passou, é possível fazer essa comunicação sem qualquer outro software, hardware ou serviço (Elastix - PABX - VOIP). Dizem eles que existem empresas que já se comunicam ponto-a-ponto com esses aparelhos, setando os endereços ips nos mesmos e "nateando" as portas. Coisa simples, porém os Call-centers (pelo menos os dois que falei ontem) NÃO são capazes de passar as informações precisas e que funcionem. Por isso recorro, como sempre, aos conhecimentos dos mais experientes (que eu) que fazem parte do under. Obrigado por enquanto.

----------


## goplex

Eu particularmente, trabalho com VoIP a 5 anos.. nunca vi 2 TIP 100 se falarem sem depender de um SIP proxy, um IPBX ou algo que possa concentra-los. Normalmente essa operação se faz com GW FXS/FXO. Se precisar de ajuda para conectá-los e uma Central IPBX ou algum servidor SIP, estarei a disposição.
Skype: [email protected]

----------


## glperon

> Eu particularmente, trabalho com VoIP a 5 anos.. nunca vi 2 TIP 100 se falarem sem depender de um SIP proxy, um IPBX ou algo que possa concentra-los. Normalmente essa operação se faz com GW FXS/FXO. Se precisar de ajuda para conectá-los e uma Central IPBX ou algum servidor SIP, estarei a disposição.
> Skype: [email protected]


Bom dia
Pois é goplex, eu nao entendo nada de VOIP ou de telefonia. Eu só sei tirar o fone do gancho, discar o numero que quero e falar, hehe. Eu acredito em vc mas vou "atentar" mais um pouco a intelbras. Se o suporte deles disse que é possivel, então que eles me ensinem a faze-lo! Mandaram uma tutorial aqui que nao valeu de nada para meu cenário mas engrandece meu conhecimento. Obrigado. Não dispenso a ajuda.

----------


## DUHbnu

Elastix é boa opção.

----------


## glperon

O suporte suporte intelbras me ligou e sim, dizem que é possivel sim. Ainda nao funcionou. Vou trocar a porta 5060 por outra e testar. Posto o resultado e, se realmente funcionar, vou abrir um tópico com imagens ensinando a configurar.

13:35h - tá quase; descobri que o protocolo a ser setado no nat do MK é o UDP. O telefone agora chama, mas quando o interlocutor atende, da-se a impressao que a chamada é encerrada pois alguns segundos depois ouve-se o tom de OCUPADO. 

Mas ja sei que funciona.

----------


## daniellannes

O tip 100 não faz chamada IP x IP direta ?? se fizer é só setar o ip do outro que vai chamar. Sei que o Grandstream faz isso

----------


## brecci

Realmente eu já vi ata pap2 fazer isso...mas telefone IP não...

----------


## bah

Bom dia! Dá para comunicar dois aparelhos em ponto a ponto sim! 

Configurar um tip 100 colocando no campo servidor o ip do outro tip 100, desmarcar "fazer registro" colocar um com o ramal 200 e o outro com o ramal 201, como se um fosse o servidor do outro. 
feito isso tem que abrir as portas 5060 em udp e o range 10000 a 20000

realmente funciona sou Distribuidor da Intelbras e Faço varias configurações desse tipo!

----------


## bah

> Bom dia! Dá para comunicar dois aparelhos em ponto a ponto sim! 
> 
> Configurar um tip 100 colocando no campo servidor o ip do outro tip 100, desmarcar "fazer registro" colocar um com o ramal 200 e o outro com o ramal 201, como se um fosse o servidor do outro. 
> feito isso tem que abrir as portas 5060 em udp e o range 10000 a 20000
> 
> realmente funciona sou Distribuidor da Intelbras e Faço varias configurações desse tipo!


 Não precisa colocar senha !!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui quero testar mais atrás de usuários com PPPOE.

----------


## bah

se as portas 5060 e o range 10000 a 20000 estiver abertas em udp e existir rotas para cada lado ira comunicar sim.

----------

